# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Me Shqipërinë

## Fiori

Kete vizatim e kam bere ate dite kur Ani hodhi poezine "Me Shqipërinë" te forumi i vjeter. Ne te vertete eshte vetem skica e nje pikture dhe nuk e di nese do kuptohet shume keshtu si vizatim.

----------


## Albo

Sikur ta beje me penela kete punim me laps, une do te isha i pari qe do te te beja oferte per ta  blere. Piktura eshte shume domethenese dhe pershkruan shume mire poezine. Nese do te perdorje penela, ngjyrat do ti ndanin me mire objektet dhe pjeset e trupit ne ate foto.

Ne qe nuk kemi talent per pikture, mjaftohemi duke u bere kritike te mire :)

----------


## Fiori

*Perëndim*

 



*Ngjyrat primare*

 



*E pambaruar*

 



*NE*

 



*Violina*

 



*Moxart*

 


p.s. Une vetem qe ta blesh ti do e kthej ne pikture ate me lart :)

----------


## katana

jo dua un ta blej. fiori e di qe me do me shume mua kshq as mos ia premto albos. 
ti albo zi rradhen lal ;) :p 
ate ne dua ta shoh ne origjinal se duket shume interesante po ne foto me duket se humbet pak.

----------


## Static-X

Shume nice Fiori
Sidomos ajo Perendim edhe Ne

Ate 'e pambaruar' e paska lezetin te pambaruar.
Me kujton nje person ti po qe tani sme kujtohet :)

Henri

----------


## armando2001

Mos je gje fans i  Matisit ti???
:)

----------


## peoples

Me duket se i kam pare edhe nje here tjeter keto punimet tuaja,apo gabohem?Sidoqofte jo se kisha ndonje kundershtim,por sbesoj qe ti nuk ke punuar serish per te treguar fryte me te reja te krijimtarise tende...qe sic edhe me intuite, Armando kishte cituar Matisse qe pak influence shikohet tek puna "Ngjyrat primare"...urime per ditelindjen...dite sa me te mira.Gezuar.

----------


## Fiori

Alban qellimi i kesaj teme eshte vizatimi i pare i cili ka lidhje me nje poezi te hedhur ne forum tek letersia - keto te tjerat thjesht sa i kopjova nga tema e vjeter. 

Tani qe lexova komentet me lart, po beja krahasim me punet e Henri Matisse dhe ndoshta vertet ka pak ngjashmeri por ne kohen kur i kam vizatuar ato me lart, tre vjet me pare ose dicka e tille nuk e kam njohur pikturen apo vizatimin e Matisse, ndoshta eshte thjesht rastesi. 

Dua tu kujtoj gjithashtu se punimet e mia nuk jane profesionale, cdo gje varet sa kohe te lire kam dhe cfare bojra me bien ne duar.

Faleminderit per komentet.

_Meqenese me kujtuat Matisse me poshte po ve nje pikture te tij, vetem sepse me duket shume shqiptare si pikture. Me kujton kartolinat qe i beja mamit vete per 8 Marsin._

*Still Life with Iris Arum & Mimosa*

 

Pershendetje te gjitheve

----------


## peoples

Nje propozim te tille e kisha bere tek nje kend me poezi te Anit,qe edhe ty te paska frymezuar;eshte e vertete qe arti viziv merr shume stimuj,elemente per te krijuar dhe angazhuar poezine ne nje dimension tjeter,ne dimensioni e nje poezie qe ndjehet dhe njekohesisht shikohet,pra nje poezi qe ka impakt dual me publikun,por mesa shikoj une eshte e veshtire te kontaktosh me identikite reale dhe personazhe qe kerkojne nje vlere me te kujdesur nga publiku.
Nuk do te thote qe puna jote qe ngjan apo te risjell nje imazh te nje pikture tjeter,eshte e pavlere,perkundrazi vlera qe ti i jep kesaj pune eshte nje brendesi,nje organike e gjithe struktures tende te pakondicionuar nga realiteti...e keshtu ndosh gjithandej.

----------


## macia_blu

Tani po te shoh me tej...fiori...URIME
Me pelqen shume. 
A nuk me thua...ne michigan je?
nese po...me gjej mundesine te takohemi
me dashuri macia blu

----------


## pekomeri

E nderuar Fiori.
Me pelqeu piktura e pare.Po te duash mund ta punoje ne hekur,ashtu sic kam punuar dhe piktura te tjera.Me pelqejne punimet grafike sepse jane me te thjeshta per tu punuar ne hekur.

----------


## Fiori

Pekomeri, sigurisht qe mund ta punosh ne hekur. Vetem me kusht qe nje kopje te ma dergosh mua :)

Shakate ne nje ane, me pelqeu faqja jote private si dhe ideja e punimit ne hekur.


Me respekt!


Fioralba


p.s. pse nuk hap nje teme ne forum per te prezantuar punimet e tua?!

----------


## Shahu1

shume zhgarravina te bukura

----------


## pekomeri

Kerkesa jote eshte nominale.Nuk diskutohet qe autori duhet te mare nje kopje.Ma dergo pikturen me E-Mail sepse ketu nuk kam mundesi per ta kopjuar.Respekte P.M.

----------


## Fiori

Ky eshte çoku :(

----------


## Fiori

...

----------


## Fiori

*Një-sh*

----------


## katana

elvis?

----------


## bunny

nuk ka buzen e elvisit...megjithate nuk i dihet...
muaq bunny
ps. pune shum te bukura!Urime..;)

----------


## Fiori

Jo kata, eshte nje shoku im! Scanimi per fat te keq nuk eshte i drejte me vizatimet, ne pergjithesi. _(me bere te qesh me te madhe ne lidhje me Elvisin)_.

Faleminderit lepurush (ke te drejte per buzen).

----------

